
Selling The Moon One Piece At A Time; Grab Yours - lelf
https://traxarmstrong.com/selling-the-moon-one-piece-at-a-time-grab-yours/
======
xxxmadraxxx
"...So far, more than 7 million people have purchased a piece of the moon..."

Ulimate proof of the old adage "A fool and his money..."

